# Cop punches girl in the face in Wa



## Meng Xiong

If you havn't seen it.

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/96353934.html

Could the cop have used the opportunity to teach and inform the kids why jaywalking is bad instead of "us vs them" attitude?

Its obvious that the girls are resisting, but how could a simple jaywalking escalate so quickly? What are your thoughts and how would you handle it?



For me,personally, I can get HOT sometimes, especially when its in the heat of the moment. I could have possibly reacted in the same way.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

I'd have punched the bitch too. Where I come from, you do what the officer asks or your not cooperating. 4 people, one cop, looked like plenty more in the background, ready to mob. 

All she had to do was put her freakin' hands on the car and keep them there. If you wanna argue a Jwalking ticket, you do that in court, not on the street with an armed officer.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I'd have punched the bitch too. Where I come from, you do what the officer asks or your not cooperating. 4 people, one cop, looked like plenty more in the background, ready to mob.
> 
> All she had to do was put her freakin' hands on the car and keep them there. If you wanna argue a Jwalking ticket, you do that in court, not on the street with an armed officer.


I totally agree. I hope the dumb bitch gets charged with resisting arrest and assault on a Police Officer too. Hopefully the city doesn't cave to pressure from the Al Sharpton brigade of publicity whores :-(


----------



## Guest

Thomas Barriano said:


> I totally agree. I hope the dumb bitch gets charged with resisting arrest and assault on a Police Officer too. Hopefully the city doesn't cave to pressure from the Al Sharpton brigade of publicity whores :-(


 
I just watched this on FOX News and this is f_ckin ridiculous!! What did he do wrong?? Well, from I can see two things.....Didn't knock her the F OUT! and two, grabbing that weave, could of ripped of her head and she escaped the situation......WTF???


----------



## Rachel Kilburn

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I'd have punched the bitch too. Where I come from, you do what the officer asks or your not cooperating. 4 people, one cop, looked like plenty more in the background, ready to mob.
> 
> All she had to do was put her freakin' hands on the car and keep them there. If you wanna argue a Jwalking ticket, you do that in court, not on the street with an armed officer.


I couldn't have put this better myself!!! I would have punched her to haha


----------



## Eric Read

why are people so stupid? You don't argue your case on the side of the road with the cop, you argue it in court. Keep your mouth shut and and show up in court to talk. I hope a whole lot more hurt falls on those mouthy women. They did nothing right in that case and everything wrong.

and jaywalking? sounds simple and kind of stupid to us, but what was it? Was it a fairly busy street? were they just lounging in the middle of it, on their cell phones and showing the rest of the world that they were really the only important ones in it? Therefore all traffic had to slow down and divert until their conversation was complete?? or some grand display to show everyone else just how important they thought they were? Or were they just crossing outside a crosswalk?

If they're at all like the mouthy self important people around here, I can see why they would get a ticket for that.


----------



## sam wilks

he couldve had a problem either way. imagine if he would have let the girls go without saying anything. the guy couldve become upset that they were getting away with the same thing he was in trouble for. I work in a prison and that is the easiest way to stir trouble, letting someone do something that another person just got in trouble for.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

Looked fair to me--You dont grab cops. Period! I can imagine he was thinking about someone going for his gun. What kind of idiot grabs a cop???????

It is possible if they acted calmly, they might have just gotten a lecture about the dangers of jaywalking.


----------



## Betty Mathena

Grab a cop that is already in a hostile situation and consider yourself lucky that you only got punched and not shot.

Poor guy. Trying to do his job with everyone pointing video at him.


----------



## susan tuck

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Looked fair to me--You dont grab cops. Period! I can imagine he was thinking about someone going for his gun. What kind of idiot grabs a cop???????
> 
> It is possible if they acted calmly, they might have just gotten a lecture about the dangers of jaywalking.


I agree with your first sentence and imagine you are right about your second sentence too. 

By the way, it looks to me like the only stupid people were the two girls. The guy wearing the bright blue shirt was doing his best to keep the second girl out of it, but he lost his grip on her & she ended up getting punched in the face by the cop. I think it was at that point that the crowd reacted, it's just an automatic visceral reaction from seeing a girl get punched in the face, not something seen very often. Aside from that, I don't think the crowd was particularly on the girls "side". And if you notice, they did not get involved, did not put their hands on the cop. A lesson those girls will have hopefully learned by the end of their odyssey.


----------



## chris haynie

non compliance with police officer instructions is stupid, and grabbing a police officer for any reason other than to help them out harms way is a stupid way to get yourself punched in the face. she lucky he aint ASP, OC, or taze her dumbass.


----------



## David Ruby

Meng Xiong said:


> If you havn't seen it.
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/96353934.html
> 
> Could the cop have used the opportunity to teach and inform the kids why jaywalking is bad instead of "us vs them" attitude?


I doubt it. They were _totally_ belligerent, we came into the video when they were actively obstructing justice and then resisting arrest, swearing at the cop and it looked like it could turn into a mob scene.

Everybody else can touch the merits or flaws in his course of action. Maybe it would have been better if he used pepper spray on them. I don't know, probably not. I DO know the citizens were both wrong and being pretty stupid (you're getting a ticket for jaywalking, what good is fighting off the cops going to do?), according to the article that is a trained tactic, seemed justified use of force, and it sure seemed like the two girls brought in on themselves. The one is probably lucky she just got a pop in the mouth; as a general rule, hitting women is inexcusable, but that changes when you're a cop, you've got two belligerent women fighting you off, and a small increasingly-angry crowd gathering around you.

I also firmly believe when you take paste the "money shot" in the article, plus add Mr. "Are You Serious!!!!!" cameraman, then the headline included something like "Cop Punches Girl in the Face" it seldom comes across as a positive. After reading the article and seeing the video, it was justified use of force at that situation, the girls brought it on themselves, and hopefully this becomes a learned life lesson (it won't). This is not even remotely a case of police brutality, but it IS a case of severe stupidity and digging a huge hole for oneself.

-Cheers


----------



## Ben Colbert

The girls were being total shitheads and deserved whatever they had coming.

That said, the officer is going to get ****ed for this because I would imagine he departed from company policy.

He probably should have stepped back, called for help, pulled his OC spray and started giving orders. Don't listen then you get OC sprayed. And the camera would have caught (though it would never have made the news) a rational and in control officer making logical demands.

Easy to arm chair quarter back though.


----------



## Ben Colbert

Also I think this officer could use some practice in pain compliance techniques.


----------



## David Ruby

Hey Ben,



Ben Colbert said:


> The girls were being total shitheads and deserved whatever they had coming.


I'd agree.



> That said, the officer is going to get ****ed for this because I would imagine he departed from company policy.


I don't think so this time. Here's why:
Whitcomb said the officer involved in the incident sent out a call for help, prompting other officers to rush to his aid. 

All use of force on the job is reviewed, Whitcomb said, as use of force is under the officer's discretion. He added that punching is a trained tactic. ​


> He probably should have stepped back, called for help, pulled his OC spray and started giving orders. Don't listen then you get OC sprayed. And the camera would have caught (though it would never have made the news) a rational and in control officer making logical demands.


He might actually have already called for backup. Maybe he should have used the OC spray; not sure the police protocol for using it, but I suppose that would have ended things fast. It all seemed to happen pretty fast, so he did what seemed necessary. Really though, once Are You Serious guy storms up there taking video (which is in and of itself fine) and offering his opinion, ANY action taken by the police is going to get SOME criticism unless it involves him suddenly noticing a baby in a burning building, darting between the two foul-mouthed petty criminals, and saving the child. Given the circumstances though, I think he did fine. Maybe he even felt OC spray was overkill (for right or for wrong) if it flashed through his mind how much that stuff hurts, the age, gender, and racial issues involved, and then when he decided to take action his quickest course of action was just to punch her. I don't know, but it seems remotely possible any of those things could have effected his actions, and maybe even be easier to justify should his commanding officers require any such justification.



> Easy to arm chair quarter back though.


Definitely.

I'm curious how often people go to videotape or observe routine offenses expecting a Rodney King type of incident, and if that expectation/belief (that cops are inclined to suddenly snap or something) impacts the situation and the crowd/videotaper/commentators' perceptions.

-Cheers


----------



## Howard Knauf

Still waiting for the defenders of the people to chime in here. Maybe because the perps aren't Canadian,:-\" Eh?


----------



## Adam Rawlings

Howard Knauf said:


> Still waiting for the defenders of the people to chime in here. Maybe because the perps aren't Canadian,:-\" Eh?


Ok, I just found out they visited Canada once 5 years ago, that cop was a prick and violated their civil rights. Moreover, he belongs in jail, deserves to be watching shopping carts at the mall and owes those two a big apology.

Does that make you feel better.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Looks to me that the officer bought his ticket to this trainwreck before the tape started. Young, inexperienced officer... To me he's lucky he didn't get his ass handed to him by the gathering crowd, which could easily have led to a cycle of violence that everyone would regret.

Being a* Peace* Officer is a the real challenge, isn't it? It requires foresight and planning, self control, the ability to assess all the possible outcomes of your actions and the actions of the citizens you are sworn to protect. Also, it requires solid experience and training, things that this unfortunate young policeman apparently hasn't gotten.

As for the language in some of these posts. .. lol thanks for making me feel like an incredibly self respecting self controlled solid citizen... and pass the haterade plz!


----------



## Howard Knauf

Much better.:-s


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Margaret Wheeler said:


> As for the language in some of these posts. .. lol thanks for making me feel like an incredibly self respecting self controlled solid citizen... and pass the haterade plz!


Oh I'm sorry Margaret...let me change my statement. "I'd have punched that Ho, fo sho".


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Howard Knauf said:


> Much better.:-s


Anything for you Howard! 

I'm not sure where you are seeing a defense in my post. Questioning the officer's behavior /= defense of the bad guys er girls, does it?


----------



## Candy Eggert

The girl deserved it and then some. Since when do you get to punch/push anyone and not expect to get the "Come to Jesus" meeting in return?! 

Of course the media will have a field day with this ](*,) I can only hope the department the cop works for will back him up 110 %


----------



## Candy Eggert

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Oh I'm sorry Margaret...let me change my statement. "I'd have punched that Ho, fo sho".


roflmao \\/


----------



## Michelle Reusser

http://www.officer.com/web/online/T...-Girl-Beaten-as-Security-Guards-Watch/1$50646

Seems Washington is not the place to live these days. Maybe Mr. R. U Serious, is the guy in this video taking the victims bag? What kind of teenagers are they raising up that way? I know where I WONT be going for vacation.


----------



## Ben Colbert

David,

This is why I like OC. Once he steps away from the crowd and the fray he can regain composure and act like he's in charge. It seems like the girls dictated most of the confrontation.

Also, although you and I both know that OC spray would be more painful then that punch it's not as violent looking. In the day and age of video cameras everywhere image is everything.


----------



## Meng Xiong

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Looks to me that the officer bought his ticket to this trainwreck before the tape started. Young, inexperienced officer... To me he's lucky he didn't get his ass handed to him by the gathering crowd, which could easily have led to a cycle of violence that everyone would regret.
> 
> Being a* Peace* Officer is a the real challenge, isn't it? It requires foresight and planning, self control, the ability to assess all the possible outcomes of your actions and the actions of the citizens you are sworn to protect. Also, it requires solid experience and training, things that this unfortunate young policeman apparently hasn't gotten.
> 
> As for the language in some of these posts. .. lol thanks for making me feel like an incredibly self respecting self controlled solid citizen... and pass the haterade plz!


I agree with you. I'm not an officer so part of my natural reaction would be to start swinging until I could gain control, but being a citizen I like to see/hear that our cops have enough training to control these types of situations in a more non-hostile manner than how a non-trained citizen would handl it. 

I think we where all kids at one point in our lives and as kids we do stupid things. What if it where your daughter that was acting stupid? would you have hoped that she receive the same or would you prefer a policeman who *knew* how to better handle and difuse the situation?


----------



## Meng Xiong

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Oh I'm sorry Margaret...let me change my statement. "I'd have punched that Ho, fo sho".


LoL... I just about accidently spit my morning cup of yugurt at the monitor.


----------



## Carol Boche

R U Serious? R U Serious? R U Serious? 

YEP, I am damn serious about supporting the officer on this one....she deserved it and more. 

Half those guys saying "stop slammin on her man" will most likely be in jail for domestic abuse soon.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Carol Boche said:


> R U Serious? R U Serious? R U Serious?
> 
> YEP, I am damn serious about supporting the officer on this one....she deserved it and more.
> 
> Half those guys saying "stop slammin on her man" will most likely be in jail for domestic abuse soon.....


You are so "SERIOUS" you posted it twice, Carol.\\/

Oops, one disappeared. Forget this whole post!


----------



## Carol Boche

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You are so "SERIOUS" you posted it twice, Carol.\\/
> 
> Oops, one disappeared. Forget this whole post!


And it took me forever to delete the second one too...LOL 
Not sure how I did that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Anything for you Howard!
> 
> I'm not sure where you are seeing a defense in my post. Questioning the officer's behavior /= defense of the bad guys er girls, does it?



I was being facetious,,,,was remembering the Canadian tourist vs border patrol thread. I was wondering where the defenders of freedom were.


----------



## Meng Xiong

Carol Boche said:


> R U Serious? R U Serious? R U Serious?
> 
> YEP, I am damn serious about supporting the officer on this one....she deserved it and more.
> 
> Half those guys saying "stop slammin on her man" will most likely be in jail for domestic abuse soon.....


 
Hey I support the Officer 100%, but all i'm saying is that... are there no other methods to diffuse the situation before it escalates to the level that it did?

Like I said, no one likes a mouthy teen, as an _untrained_ citizen there is a high chance that I would have done the same thing. There is nothing more that I hate is a mouthy teen. 

But, what i'm saying is that... what if the Officer waved them over and said 'hey this is a very dangerous road to be jaywalking. That is why we have cross walks. I could write you a $XX ticket but i'm not going to do that today. I just want you guys to be careful.' Don't you think that would be enough to diffuse the situation and get the point across??


----------



## Chris McDonald

Oh no not this shit again…. He didn’t hit her hard enough, don’t matter if she is 17 of 30 she could still stick a knife in the guy.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Michelle Kehoe said:


> http://www.officer.com/web/online/T...-Girl-Beaten-as-Security-Guards-Watch/1$50646
> 
> Seems Washington is not the place to live these days. Maybe Mr. R. U Serious, is the guy in this video taking the victims bag? What kind of teenagers are they raising up that way? I know where I WONT be going for vacation.


 Mall cops crossed with fear of lawsuits=do nothings. They would make Paul Blart crash his Segway](*,)


----------



## James Degale

The women were retards. 

The cop should get more practice with grappling and holds, bending a finger the wrong way can get you what you want most times.


----------



## Meng Xiong

Chris McDonald said:


> Oh no not this shit again…. He didn’t hit her hard enough, don’t matter if she is 17 of 30 she could still stick a knife in the guy.


Don't cops get some training in accessing situations? Because if I where a cop with the mentality that every person I meet on the street *HAS* a gun or a knife, there would be lots of people dead.

Yes, there is the *potential* danger of a gun or a knife on any person on the street, but isn't that where the training comes in??

I'm asking questions so I can better understand.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Chris McDonald said:


> Oh no not this shit again…. He didn’t hit her hard enough, don’t matter if she is 17 of 30 she could still stick a knife in the guy.


DUDE ADMIT IT... you'd love it if that was the case and you got to watch it from the safety of your 'puter chair. lmao

haha Michelle, might just be the effect of having a 14 year old daughter and her pal carrying on in the other room that brings "it takes one to know one" to mind." :mrgreen:


----------



## Matthew Grubb

James Degale said:


> The cop should get more practice with grappling and holds, bending a finger the wrong way can get you what you want most times.


 
90% of departments in the US get verry little if any of this type of training.... $$ is better spent on social programs.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Matthew Grubb said:


> 90% of departments in the US get verry little if any of this type of training.... $$ is better spent on social programs.



Like how to resist and batter the mean ol' police?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Meng Xiong said:


> I think we where all kids at one point in our lives and as kids we do stupid things. What if it where your daughter that was acting stupid? would you have hoped that she receive the same or would you prefer a policeman who *knew* how to better handle and difuse the situation?


I would have thanked him for not tasing or shooting her dumb ass and would have made her apologize for her inappropriate behavior.
Of course if her parents had raised her with respect (self respect or respect for others) she wouldn't have been in that situation.


----------



## Chris McDonald

But, what i'm saying is that... what if the Officer waved them over and said 'hey this is a very dangerous road to be jaywalking. That is why we have cross walks. I could write you a $XX ticket but i'm not going to do that today. I just want you guys to be careful.' Don't you think that would be enough to diffuse the situation and get the point across??[/quote]


Maybe he did


----------



## Carol Boche

Meng Xiong said:


> I think we where all kids at one point in our lives and as kids we do stupid things. What if it where your daughter that was acting stupid? would you have hoped that she receive the same or would you prefer a policeman who *knew* how to better handle and difuse the situation?


I did all kinds of stupid shit when I was a kid.....the one thing I NEVER did was disrespect my elders OR anyone in authority....EVER!!! 

I have a daughter that acts like a snot, and I have to agree with Thomas....I would have thanked them for not shooting her, but I would have agreed that she deserved whatever else she go for being that disrespectful. I love my kid, but I don't tolerate that kind of behavior out of ANYONE!!


----------



## David Ruby

Ben Colbert said:


> David,
> 
> This is why I like OC. Once he steps away from the crowd and the fray he can regain composure and act like he's in charge. It seems like the girls dictated most of the confrontation.
> 
> Also, although you and I both know that OC spray would be more painful then that punch it's not as violent looking. In the day and age of video cameras everywhere image is everything.


Sounds reasonable.

So imagine next time this happens.

Unlucky Loudmouth 1: [in Jerry Springer/Judge Judy voice] Sheeeit Mufkr PO-Lice. Get yo bacon-drippin' hands offa me. Respec mah rights.

Cop: [Rolls eyes] The court date is at the bottom. The fine is . . .

ULM 2: Wachoo mean we got tickets! This is Boooooll sheat!

ULM 1: Thas-right! Get yo weak ass hands away from me. [pushes cop]

ULM 2: [goes in to help] Yo, thas right! Wachoo gonna do! Wachoo gonna DO!!!!!!!!

Crowd: [gets angry]

Cop: _Sigh_. Please stop. [ULM 1&2 still causing a scene. Officer Picks up walkie] This is officer 10-3-9er requesting backup on the corner of 13th and Lincoln.

Radio: _Confirmed. We're on our way.

_ULM 1 & 2: [Still unwisely fighting and pushing]

Cop: [Unholsters OC spray, liberally applies to ULM 1 & 2, looks questioningly at angry mob]

Crowd: [Sullenly slinks away while verbalizing "Police brutality," "R U Serious!," and one unlucky fellow who for some unknown reason chants "Roswell! Roswell!!"]

Cop: [After ULM 1&2 stop cursing and screaming so and loud settle down to writhing in relative silence, very boredly announces] You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say . . .

Crowd: [slowly disperses]

Is that kind of what you had in mind?

I only know OC spray by reputation, but yeah, I will admit from the footage I've seen of its use it is kind of anti-climactic to watch. Which in this case would be a plus. Regardless, I'm not going to criticize the cop for not playing along with my script (sorry Howard )

-Cheers


----------



## Guest

The cop didn't need to allow the situation to escalate or punch anyone and I saw no angry mob. Talk about some paranoid fear mongering. We don't know what happened before the video taping started to prompt the disobedience in the first place. Seems like it could have been handled with a simple ticket or a reprimand. Jaywalking? Gimme a break. Whoever tried to justify this action over jaywalking needs to learn to think independently. And to the racists on this board... you should be ashamed of yourselves. 8-[ 

We have 2 female minorities who obviously perceive an injustice... cops should be trained to deal with this inherent association to their uniform and weapons and behave according to a professional code of conduct. He punched her because he felt like he was losing control of the situation and he was pissed. He could easily have disengaged and waited for back up which was en-route. Talk about a pr nightmare. This is Seattle, not Fallujah.


----------



## David Ruby

Meng Xiong said:


> Hey I support the Officer 100%, but all i'm saying is that... are there no other methods to diffuse the situation before it escalates to the level that it did?
> 
> Like I said, no one likes a mouthy teen, as an _untrained_ citizen there is a high chance that I would have done the same thing. There is nothing more that I hate is a mouthy teen.
> 
> But, what i'm saying is that... what if the Officer waved them over and said 'hey this is a very dangerous road to be jaywalking. That is why we have cross walks. I could write you a $XX ticket but i'm not going to do that today. I just want you guys to be careful.' *Don't you think that would be enough to diffuse the situation and get the point across??*


Maybe. Maybe not.

I'm not a big fan of jaywalking citations, but it's kind of like if you get a speeding ticket for going a few MPH faster than you should. Sure, it's annoying. Sure, I'd be happier with a warning. However, even _if_ I disagree with the ticket, they are still in either case enforcing a law they have every right to enforce (otherwise, why does said law exist if they are not supposed to every enforce them and issue citations for?).

The difference I see with this and the thread Howard's mentioning is in this case, they were clearly doing something illegal (albeit minor, but still) as opposed to being given what seemed potentially unreasonable questioning in the other thread, then proceeded to do something VERY illegal, there was a potential situation of crowd involvement (as opposed to being surrounded by the whole of the Border Patrol), and physically assaulting a police and resisting arrest (vs. being kind of mouthy and making a stupid move even if you felt you were withing your rights). This case is pretty cut & dry, the Canucks I'll give at least a shadow of a benefit of a doubt and at least cite lack of full information. But I'm not going to try and rehash that thread again.

Either way, going Springer on the cops, particularly after you've just gotten a citation, is begging for the wrong end of justifiable police force, and at minimal incredibly stupid.

-Cheers


----------



## Candy Eggert

Vin Chiu said:


> And to the racists on this board... you should be ashamed of yourselves. 8-[


Isn't that the new catch phrase for anything that you don't agree with these days?! ](*,)](*,)


----------



## David Ruby

Hey Vin, I respect your opinions, but I'm going to disagree here.



Vin Chiu said:


> The cop didn't need to allow the situation to escalate or punch anyone and I saw no angry mob. Talk about some paranoid fear mongering.


The cop was trying to do his job, and she was resisting arrest, and it was obviously causing a scene and attracting people. More so after he punched the girl.



> We don't know what happened before the video taping started to prompt the disobedience in the first place. Seems like it could have been handled with a simple ticket or a reprimand.


Seems like, but, as you said, we don't know what happened. And from the article, the officer gave the ticket, the girls made a HUGE scene, which would seem inline with what happened once the cameras started rolling.



> Jaywalking? Gimme a break. Whoever tried to justify this action over jaywalking needs to learn to think independently.


The action was more over the obstruction of justice and assaulting an officer. I think. It's not like they jaywalked and BAM! The cop swooped down fists-a-flailing.

Here's the only part that actually managed to piss me off though:



> And to the racists on this board... you should be ashamed of yourselves. 8-[


What racists? Please defend that statement. Who are you calling out as a racist, and on what grounds please.



> We have 2 female minorities who obviously perceive an injustice...


Their ethnicity and gender should have nothing to do with the upholding of the law, one way or the other. The perception of an injustice, while a legit argument for standing up for one's rights, is in no way a justification for attacking an officer. Which, you know, is legally what they did. So by responding to perceived injustice in that illegal manner, they sort of flushed your argument down the drain.

So again, please justify what prompted you to call out perceived racists and your argument for why they were such.

-Cheers


----------



## Guest

I think you actually wrote this David, and this is not the first post to the thread with this kind of blatantly demeaning language. 

"So imagine next time this happens.

Unlucky Loudmouth 1: [in Jerry Springer/Judge Judy voice] Sheeeit Mufkr PO-Lice. Get yo bacon-drippin' hands offa me. Respec mah rights.

Cop: [Rolls eyes] The court date is at the bottom. The fine is . . .

ULM 2: Wachoo mean we got tickets! This is Boooooll sheat!

ULM 1: Thas-right! Get yo weak ass hands away from me. [pushes cop]

ULM 2: [goes in to help] Yo, thas right! Wachoo gonna do! Wachoo gonna DO!!!!!!!!

Crowd: [gets angry]

Cop: Sigh. Please stop. [ULM 1&2 still causing a scene. Officer Picks up walkie] This is officer 10-3-9er requesting backup on the corner of 13th and Lincoln.

Radio: Confirmed. We're on our way.

ULM 1 & 2: [Still unwisely fighting and pushing]

Cop: [Unholsters OC spray, liberally applies to ULM 1 & 2, looks questioningly at angry mob]

Crowd: [Sullenly slinks away while verbalizing "Police brutality," "R U Serious!," and one unlucky fellow who for some unknown reason chants "Roswell! Roswell!!"]

Cop: [After ULM 1&2 stop cursing and screaming so and loud settle down to writhing in relative silence, very boredly announces] You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say . . .

Crowd: [slowly disperses]

Is that kind of what you had in mind?"


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Meng Xiong said:


> I agree with you. I'm not an officer so part of my natural reaction would be to start swinging until I could gain control, but being a citizen I like to see/hear that our cops have enough training to control these types of situations in a more non-hostile manner than how a non-trained citizen would handl it.
> 
> I think we where all kids at one point in our lives and as kids we do stupid things. What if it where your daughter that was acting stupid? would you have hoped that she receive the same or would you prefer a policeman who *knew* how to better handle and difuse the situation?


I hope to hell I have raised my daughter to know better than to disrespect any adult, let alone an Officer of the law. If I saw her acting in this manner in public, I'd pop her one myself. 

Why are you blaming the officer and his skills, when these kids surely have some issues? Perhaps they have watched too much Jerry Spinger, where this kind of behaviour is expected and cheered on.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Carol Boche said:


> I did all kinds of stupid shit when I was a kid.....the one thing I NEVER did was disrespect my elders OR anyone in authority....EVER!!!
> 
> I have a daughter that acts like a snot, and I have to agree with Thomas....I would have thanked them for not shooting her, but I would have agreed that she deserved whatever else she go for being that disrespectful. I love my kid, but I don't tolerate that kind of behavior out of ANYONE!!


Had the police in my driveway a month ago. My kids are both adopted and both biracial (African American/Irish) My son is definitely the more "black" appearing of the two, my daughter might be described as more spanish looking. Anyway I am paranoid that my son in particular will be profiled some day and that bad things will ensue.

Anyways, my son and his first girlfriend from hell (thank god he finally dumped her) had a fight and my boy was heard to say sarcastically to his buddy, "Yeah, Imma go home and cut myself!" The girl's friend's mother called the police and reported his comment. I guess looking us up in the phone book and calling us was just too neighborly and lacking in drama for this lady (or maybe she can't read). Next thing I knew I'm being called out to our driveway to see my son face to face with a police officer.

When I found out what had happened, I was really mad at my son for making a dumbass remark and showed it. Guess what? The officer squared up at me in a mildly threatening way and basically told me to shut it. I kinda got the impression that he thought I didn't care if my son was suicidal.

Just saying that this experience still makes me so angry, mostly at the mother who put me and my boy in a situation where something bad could have happened to us, but also that just by being who he is this officer could assume control over our lives even though I knew he had totally misunderstood what was going on.

I am respectfully grateful to the police but I think it's important to remember that they are not infallible. When we do so we shirk our responsiblity as citizens and put unfair expectations on the police themselves.


----------



## susan tuck

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Seems Washington is not the place to live these days. Maybe Mr. R. U Serious, is the guy in this video taking the victims bag? What kind of teenagers are they raising up that way? I know where I WONT be going for vacation.


In the entire crowd, only the 2 girls were stupid enough to touch the cop. The one guy was doing his best to drag the 2nd girl away and keep her from getting involved, too bad for her he wasn't able to. Everyone else stayed out of it. So what if some people were taping and making comments? I'm pretty sure their comments and video taping is not considered interference, and they were most likely very shocked by what they were seeing, it's not every day you see confrontations at all, let alone between an officer and a couple of stupid girls.


----------



## David Ruby

Vin Chiu said:


> I think you actually wrote this David, and this is not the first post to the thread with this kind of blatantly demeaning language.


Alright, that has (to me) nothing to do with race. I hear white kids talk like that all the time when they're trying to be tough a/o drunk. Maybe that is my ignorance in how it would be taken. If so, then my apologies for that. However, that is not being racist. That's how a lot of people talk to or about cops. When people are badmouthing cops and they're caught on video, they are usually belligerent, swearing, often slurred, more than occasionally drunk. I have seen that with people who were white, black, Hispanic, Asian, Native American, etc.

Did I yuck it up a bit? Sure. Was it because I'm a racist? Not at all. It was kind of a parody of the girls in the video, but more a rip-off of South Park and Jerry Springer. I had Eric Cartman in mind when I wrote most of that. That and, well, the girls from the video this thread is about. You say it is "blatantly demeaning." I disagree. I would have written it the way if it was some foul-mouthed, pushy white girl. And misspellings aside, that is kind of the language they were using.

This video is a firestorm. It's going to be a polarizing story. I think the young women in the video were wrong and kind of stupid about it. However, your assessment of me or others as racist rubs me entirely the wrong way. I have friends, friends of family, and well-respected co-workers that are of various ethnicities and I have great respect for any manner of culture and people from them. It would have been kind of nice if you'd inquired further of my intents, beliefs, and maybe other actions before calling me out as a bigot or a racist. Which I am not.

-Cheers


----------



## Howard Knauf

This is what happens when the police are protecting idiots from themselves.

We had a traffic homicide at Florida Tech in my city a few years ago. Rich kids and middle easterners walking in the road like it's New York or something. We went on a ticket spree because verbal warnings and "Education" wasn't working. I guess when you're raised with a silver spoon in your mouth...or hate America, it's OK to do shit to the lowly public servant.

I wrote a ticket for every previous warning. And I did it with a smile cause some people just don't learn, or are defiant. Didn't have to smack down any immigrants or locals though (Florida Tech is on the edge of the hood), doesn't mean that the violators didn't cause a disturbance a la this video....and per their upbringing.


----------



## Tiffany Damm

It was on the Today show this morning. 
I laughed so hard... I thought he was restrained I would have used a tazer


----------



## Guest

> Whoever tried to justify this action over jaywalking needs to learn to think independently.


Pro-tip.

This probably isn't about jaywalking.

Should I explain?


----------



## Howard Gaines III

What does the policy say? If you got in my face and I had two brain cells in my space...:-k](*,)


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Oh no, uh uh. I don't wanna hear the race card. If these girls were white, red, brown or green, hell if was my own child, I'd expect to see them taken to the station and booked. My family knows...if they end up in jail, I'm not bailing them out. You do the crime, you do the time.

You wanna act like a tough ass, you better actually BE a tough ass, cause your going to take some licks one day.


----------



## Tiffany Damm

Well if the race card is being played, then she didn't listen to him because hes white.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

News flash: when you post parodies of the "inner-city black voice" you've heard on tv other people might think you are making race an issue.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

OH LORD!!!! How is race an issue? These folks got into the cops "space" and put hands on him in a manner which could have gone into another level. The fact that they ATTACKED the officer is enough to have them locked up. My dad would have beaten me w/in an inch of my life if I acted that stupid...


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Howard Gaines III said:


> OH LORD!!!! How is race an issue? These folks got into the cops "space" and put hands on him in a manner which could have gone into another level. The fact that they ATTACKED the officer is enough to have them locked up. My dad would have beaten me w/in an inch of my life if I acted that stupid...


No one said race was an issue in the video. Vin commented on the racism in the thread, and some folks decided to interpret it as a reference to racism in the video. Lol if there is no racist innuendo in this thread I'll eat my hat!


----------



## Guest

Margaret Wheeler said:


> No one said race was an issue in the video. Vin commented on the racism in the thread, and some folks decided to interpret it as a reference to racism in the video. Lol if there is no racist innuendo in this thread I'll eat my hat!


 
So my comment about ripping her weave off, was that racist? Oh well....

cmon everything is race or sexist these days, if it doesn't go the way you want it


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Jody Butler said:


> So my comment about ripping her weave off, was that racist? Oh well....
> 
> cmon everything is race or sexist these days, if it doesn't go the way you want it


I think the weave comment was racist for sure. Not judging you, just sayin..

Everything isn't race or sexist these days... it's all about green versus bp and fellow travelers imo.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Margaret Wheeler said:


> No one said race was an issue in the video. Vin commented on the racism in the thread, and some folks decided to interpret it as a reference to racism in the video. Lol if there is no racist innuendo in this thread I'll eat my hat!


 My bet is that there is some level of racism in any event. It boils down to how you handle it and treat others. This girl IMO had it coming; black, white, purple, gay or straight...you don't go beating on a cop.

The stress of the event is already high and folks in these jobs are over worked and under paid...like teachers!! I could have made more as a babysitter.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Margaret Wheeler said:


> I think the weave comment was racist for sure. Not judging you, just sayin..
> 
> *Everything isn't* race or* sexist these days..*. it's all about green versus bp and fellow travelers imo.


 Try and tell that to a 15 year old boy whose johnson is bigger than he is...........................\\/


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Howard Gaines III said:


> Try and tell that to a 15 year old boy whose johnson is bigger than he is...........................\\/


LOL change that to 16 year old and welcome to my world!](*,)


----------



## David Ruby

Margaret Wheeler said:


> News flash: when you post parodies of the "inner-city black voice" you've heard on tv other people might think you are making race an issue.


Well that's grand. I actually posted a parody based on what I've heard a lot of urban white kids say in shop classes and study halls, and channelling a foul-mouthed suburbanite (not to mention fictitious) white kid (admittedly on TV), and how people talk all tough about cops, as well as pseudo-obscenities based on what was presumably bleeped out in the video. But yeah, thanks for the heads-up. :roll:



Margaret Wheeler said:


> No one said race was an issue in the video. Vin commented on the racism in the thread, and some folks decided to interpret it as a reference to racism in the video. Lol if there is no racist innuendo in this thread I'll eat my hat!


Eat away. I believe there was no intentional racist innuendo anywhere in this thread. It may have been taken that way, however I seriously doubt anybody was projecting their inner racist so much as poking fun at two women making stupid decisions. I do apologize if what I wrote was interpreted as racist as that was entirely not the point, nor my personal belief system or intent. That's on me.

As for this thread. I think the reaction is that, regardless of race or gender, the two girls made a stupid mistake and the majority of the reactions are that the girls kind of got what they deserved for technically assaulting a police officer, and a few declaring the cops might have overreacted. I do not see racist innuendo being thrown around though.

-Cheers


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Margaret Wheeler said:


> News flash: when you post parodies of the "inner-city black voice" you've heard on tv other people might think you are making race an issue.


Oh please, and these same people say "white trash" and "trailer trash" or "*******" when reffering to white folks, with a hillbilly accent thrown in for good measure. If you get offended that easily, I can see why popping a 17 yr old in the face might be over the top, even if she is manhandling the cop. As Jeff would say "the pussification of America". Not everything can be handled in a "nice" manner. 
:roll:


----------



## Carol Boche

Jody Butler said:


> So my comment about ripping her weave off, was that racist? Oh well....


But...it would be okay if you commented on ripping her extensions out....because that is a white thing???? :roll::mrgreen:

This is not about racism at all....people can try to turn it into racism, but in all actuality it is about disrespectful little shits....period. 

I am not racist......unless you count me being irritated with shitty people from ANY race......


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

David Ruby said:


> Well that's grand. I actually posted a parody based on what I've heard a lot of urban white kids say in shop classes and study halls, and channelling a foul-mouthed suburbanite (not to mention fictitious) white kid (admittedly on TV), and how people talk all tough about cops, as well as pseudo-obscenities based on what was presumably bleeped out in the video. But yeah, thanks for the heads-up. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat away. I believe there was no intentional racist innuendo anywhere in this thread. It may have been taken that way, however I seriously doubt anybody was projecting their inner racist so much as poking fun at two women making stupid decisions. I do apologize if what I wrote was interpreted as racist as that was entirely not the point, nor my personal belief system or intent. That's on me.
> 
> As for this thread. I think the reaction is that, regardless of race or gender, the two girls made a stupid mistake and the majority of the reactions are that the girls kind of got what they deserved for technically assaulting a police officer, and a few declaring the cops might have overreacted. I do not see racist innuendo being thrown around though.
> 
> -Cheers


Okay David my bad! Sorry for mistaking your parody of white kids imitating black gangsta in your effort to show how two black jaywalkers forced a white policeman to punch one of them in the face .


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Funny as heck!

The Cop needs more hand to hand training! Badly

I found myself wishing he was a K9 cop with a nasty ass malinois. That would have been funny - OH NO HE DIDN'T should have gotten slapped too with or mal tearing a plug out! Mal would have taken a bite out of crime EH!

Sad thing is he will be branded for life for this!


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

ROFL!

WOOOHOOOO!

Outraged white people spam ftw! 

Today's question: Is it racist to yell, "Pull her hair extensions out!" in a crowded theater?


----------



## Carol Boche

Margaret Wheeler said:


> ROFL!
> 
> WOOOHOOOO!
> 
> Outraged white people spam ftw!
> 
> Today's question: Is it racist to yell, "Pull her hair extensions out!" in a crowded theater?


I am not outraged at all.....but it was commented on that "pulling her weave out" would not be acceptable.....but if you say extensions then it would be, since we all know only white people get extensions....:roll::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

Carol Boche said:


> I am not outraged at all.....but it was commented on that "pulling her weave out" would not be acceptable.....but if you say extensions then it would be, since we all know only white people get extensions....:roll::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Weave...extensions....all the same thing...:evil:


----------



## Carol Boche

Jody Butler said:


> Weave...extensions....all the same thing...:evil:


That is what I am saying......ergh.


----------



## susan tuck

Carol Boche said:


> R U Serious? R U Serious? R U Serious?
> 
> YEP, I am damn serious about supporting the officer on this one....she deserved it and more.
> 
> Half those guys saying "stop slammin on her man" will most likely be in jail for domestic abuse soon.....


Are YOU serious???? She deserved more & those guys are going to jail for domestic violence? Seriously? Wow, no slurs here at all, uh huh.

She most definetly deserved what she got, which was arrested - and that's IT.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Steven Lepic said:


> Pro-tip.
> 
> This probably isn't about jaywalking.
> 
> Should I explain?


ROFL! Damn I was so busy running my mouth that I missed the best post in the whole thread!

Still want to explain, Steve?O


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Margaret Wheeler said:


> LOL change that to 16 year old and welcome to my world!](*,)


 
You're sleeping with a 16 yr old black kid ??


----------



## Mo Earle

I think the Cop had a great R hook, and nailed her good..I was SO mad, that NO ONE stepped in to help him, but did you see everyone using their phones to record the incident......she deserved it, but some liberal a$$ lawyer is going to defend them....:twisted:
"those poor girls were just going to Church...and didin't speak English, so they didn't understand what the Police officer was asking, and they were blinded by the sun, so thought he was some strange guy trying to harass them, they didn't see the badge, and the gun, and the car with the big words saying POLICE on the side of it....Oh they can't read....please....also the one girl already had a record,she was just working on her career !!


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You're sleeping with a 16 yr old black kid ??


 LMAO! GET OUT OF MY HEAD GERRY!

Naw, I'm the mother of one though! =;


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Naw, I'm the mother of one though! =;


That's a relief, I thought I was in Cougarville for a minute there.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's a relief, I thought I was in Cougarville for a minute there.


Aw there's no reason to be scurred of the nice kitty, little boy:twisted:!


----------



## Carol Boche

susan tuck said:


> Are YOU serious???? She deserved more & those guys are going to jail for domestic violence? Seriously? Wow, no slurs here at all, uh huh.
> 
> She most definetly deserved what she got, which was arrested - and that's IT.


....ANY kid that acts like an ass probably acts like an ass in more ways than just when the camera is on....there is no slurs here at all towards ANY specific race......just asshole kids (or people in general) that act like idiots and think that being disrespectful and obnoxious is acceptable. And THAT'S it! 

We deal with it a lot here, in fact, just picked up a 14yr old kid for beating the shit out of his 16yr old pregnant girlfriend....the kid is a pain in the ass and we have picked him up MULTIPLE times for violence and he acts just like those kids....will add that he is white (but not that it matters).....


----------



## susan tuck

Wow, if you think you can determine bystanders are going to be future domestic abusers by what you see in a few seconds of a video clip Minority Report has nothing on you, but whatever! LOL,LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones

If the girl lays hands on the cop first then she can expect some retaliation. 
There was a court case here in my town. A bouncer had ejected a drunk and abusive woman out of the club. So he was just standing at the door and she started swinging and hitting him with her handbag, unprovoked. He took this for a number of minutes and then then did a cro-cop and head kicked her. KO. He was arrested by the cops and it went to court. The judge found against the bouncer as it was said the woman was of no real threat to his safety, and his actions were far more forceful than was needed.
A point of notice, if a cop unfairly treats someone (ie does a Rodney King or like we saw from those Canadian cops kicking people who were not resisting on the ground) you have every right to use force including lethal to defend yourself against those cops. Obviously it will go to court for a judge to decide, but it has been done on a number of occasions. You dont actually have to let yourself be abused, by anyone.
But back to this clip, no one has the right to interfer with anyone, including a women grabbing a cop.


----------



## Guest

Margaret Wheeler said:


> ROFL! Damn I was so busy running my mouth that I missed the best post in the whole thread!
> 
> Still want to explain, Steve?O


Do you know what a "mope stop" is?


----------



## Carol Boche

susan tuck said:


> Wow, if you think you can determine bystanders are going to be future domestic abusers by what you see in a few seconds of a video clip Minority Report has nothing on you, but whatever! LOL,LOL


Yep, whatever.........:roll:


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Steven Lepic said:


> Do you know what a "mope stop" is?


:-k

No. 
But a quick skim of the 5 pages devoted to" mope" in the urban dictionary makes me think I might regret asking for that explanation! I just figured that you were implying that these jaywalkers were more along the line of streetwalkers. 

lol,Am I going to be sorry I asked?


----------



## Ashley Hiebing

So.... why was the cop trying to cuff her? In the video that looks like what he's trying to do. Why do that for jaywalking? Or even for whatever verbal harassment she's giving him?


----------



## Christopher Smith

David Ruby said:


> I do not see racist innuendo being thrown around though.



I know you don't see it. Nor do I believe that you or anyone on this thread is evil. But your little skit is raciest as is some of the other stuff on this thread. You are basing it on a great bit of satire and parody. But that satire was of a white boy imitating a a black girl. It was great within the context of a comic cartoon, and really funny. But this is not a cartoon; this is reality. And I don't think that most normal people find a girl getting punched in the face funny. You have lost the satire.

BTW a little tip for the "non-bigot". When trying to defend yourself against the charge of racism or the "race card", never start a sentence with "Some of my best friends are __________." That's an automatic loss. Just like a Nazi reference. 

I really didn't want to get in on this but I don't feel we should not give raciest people an inch. Give them an inch and they take a yard. Give them a yard and they'll burn a cross on it.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Mo with a touch of "What you talking bout Willis?" Hitt'n Real!!!

This is the VERY reason I don't put much stock into a 30 second video. What brought all of this on? What parties outside the camera were pushing this deal on? As said before, where were the folks intersted in keeping it under control? With cell phone filming???

Grab a cop, push a cop, get into their ability to do a thankless job and get locked up or hurt. =D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler

My heart goes out to the police force honestly, ohne wenn und aber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All those who think they could have handled it better should try to join the force and "better " things ](*,)


----------



## David Ruby

Christopher Smith said:


> I know you don't see it. Nor do I believe that you or anyone on this thread is evil. But your little skit is raciest as is some of the other stuff on this thread. You are basing it on a great bit of satire and parody. But that satire was of a white boy imitating a a black girl. It was great within the context of a comic cartoon, and really funny. But this is not a cartoon; this is reality. And I don't think that most normal people find a girl getting punched in the face funny. You have lost the satire.
> 
> BTW a little tip for the "non-bigot". When trying to defend yourself against the charge of racism or the "race card", never start a sentence with "Some of my best friends are __________." That's an automatic loss. Just like a Nazi reference.
> 
> I really didn't want to get in on this but I don't feel we should give raciest people an inch. Give them an inch and they take a yard. Give them a yard and they'll burn a cross on it.


Then honestly, my sincerest apologies. I am probably coming from a different reality than most then. That is not an excuse, however most minorities I encounter are doctors, teachers, professors, or people I met in college on an undergrad and graduate level. The type of conversation I depicting I would usually hear from kids trying to act tough or drunk people or, yes, how some inner city people talk. I do not associate that as a "how black people talk" sort of thing, or even necessarily associate people that talk like that as being bad or uneducated.

That said, yes, I can see how it comes across as that, and after cooling off yes I am in the wrong on this one. Should I have been smart enough to realize that? Yes. While I did get riled up because I am not racist, I should have been smart enough to see how what I was writing would be perceived. So for that, I apologize, as to some extent perception _is_ reality.

As for finding a girl getting hit in the face being funny. Straight up, I don't find that aspect funny. However, I do think some of the reaction in the video was unjustified when you look at it analytically (something you are not privy to when you are in the heat of the moment), not to mention the way the women in the video were trying to protest the situation and I believe the cop was within his rights. I am not sure if the public at large will feel that way though. His other possible suggested response of whipping out the OC spray would have been much, much worse, less of a visual impact but it would have been a much more terrible experience for them.

Regardless, I'll exit stage-left on this one.

-Cheers


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Christopher Smith said:


> I don't feel we should not give raciest people an inch. Give them an inch and they take a yard. Give them a yard and they'll burn a cross on it.


OK!That's funny! LOL


----------



## Howard Knauf

Ashley Hiebing said:


> So.... why was the cop trying to cuff her? In the video that looks like what he's trying to do. Why do that for jaywalking? Or even for whatever verbal harassment she's giving him?


 In Florida, failure to sign a uniform traffic citation is a criminal offense; even if the reason for the citation is civil. There are people out there who believe they have the right to refuse to sign. When they refuse, I calmly inform them that signing is not an admission of guilt, just accepting the citation in which they have a number of ways to remedy it. One of which is to contest in court. They are then told that refusal to sign is a criminal offense. If they still refuse to sign then I put the habeas grabbus on em and send them to the graybar hotel. Simple as that. Maybe thats why the cop was arresting her.


----------



## Christopher Smith

David Ruby said:


> Then honestly, my sincerest apologies....


No worries.... Kumbayah...Hug it out...

And I'm sure being accused of being racist when you're not is really frustrating. That would piss me off too. It must be as frustrating as when you call a racist a racist and people accuse you of "playing the race card". :mrgreen:


----------



## Christopher Smith

Howard Knauf said:


> In Florida, failure to sign a uniform traffic citation is a criminal offense; even if the reason for the citation is civil. There are people out there who believe they have the right to refuse to sign. When they refuse, I calmly inform them that signing is not an admission of guilt, just accepting the citation in which they have a number of ways to remedy it. One of which is to contest in court. They are then told that refusal to sign is a criminal offense. If they still refuse to sign then I put the habeas grabbus on em and send them to the graybar hotel. Simple as that. Maybe thats why the cop was arresting her.


Howard, do you have the FL statute that says it's a crime to not sign?


----------



## David Ruby

Christopher Smith said:


> No worries David. Kumbayah...Hug it out


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zva...C29E76E0&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4UQdtlkxzM

-Cheers


----------



## Christopher Smith

Christopher Smith said:


> Howard, do you have the FL statute that says it's a crime to not sign?



Never mind found it. (*318.14*) Intersting. In most states the signature is just a promise to apper, like being released on OR. The cops can detain you until they can get you in front of a judge but it's not criminal to refuse to sign. 

Florida has to be the weirdest state in the country. Have you ever noticed that when some really crazy stuff goes down there is a good chance it's happening in Florida?


----------



## Matthew Grubb

Howard Knauf said:


> . Maybe thats why the cop was arresting her.


 
I think they stated in the news article that he told her to come to him and she just ignored him and walked away so at some point he tried to "escort" her to he car and thats where the resistance started.

You KNOW that this poor guy must have gotten "detailed" to this assignment because of some problem or complaint.... bet he thanked his Sarge after!


----------



## Howard Knauf

Did you check Washington state to see if they can arrest?


----------



## chris haynie

"
By law, if formally arrested, you may be required to be photographed and fingerprinted after your arrest. If issued a citation (for misdemeanors and infractions), it is lawful to ask you to sign the citation. By signing, you acknowledge its receipt and promise to appear at a future court date. Signing a citation is not in any way an admission of guilt. However, refusal to sign a citation may result in the officer lawfully arresting you and charging you with an additional misdemeanor for refusal to sign the citation. Even though you are presumed innocent until proven guilty, and you may have done nothing wrong, it is your duty as a citizen to act in a responsible manner. Trying to run away or resist arrest is not only unlawful, but also foolish. It may well result in additional charges, such as causing a minor matter to become a felony."

-washington state bar association

http://www.wsba.org/media/publications/pamphlets/criminal.htm


----------



## chris haynie

of course the media fails to mention this in thier reports. lame.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Howard Knauf said:


> Did you check Washington state to see if they can arrest?


They can arrest or detain you everywhere for not signing. But Florida is the the only one I have ever heard of that makes it criminal.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Matthew Grubb said:


> ...You KNOW that this poor guy must have gotten "detailed" to this assignment because of some problem or complaint.... bet he thanked his Sarge after!


Ah the old "reflection duty" job...
And if it becomes that bad they quit!
Placed in a no harm no foul job. DEPT safety net...:-({|=


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Looks to me that the officer bought his ticket to this trainwreck before the tape started. Young, inexperienced officer... To me he's lucky he didn't get his ass handed to him by the gathering crowd, which could easily have led to a cycle of violence that everyone would regret.
> 
> Being a* Peace* Officer is a the real challenge, isn't it? It requires foresight and planning, self control, the ability to assess all the possible outcomes of your actions and the actions of the citizens you are sworn to protect. Also, it requires solid experience and training, things that this unfortunate young policeman apparently hasn't gotten.
> 
> As for the language in some of these posts. .. lol thanks for making me feel like an incredibly self respecting self controlled solid citizen... and pass the haterade plz!


WOW now I we know where you stand! 

COP : Put your hands behind your back!
Offender No
COP: OK sorry for asking have a nice day. That would make everybody safe huh
Margret you are in dream world on just about everything you write!

Eric R. said it. Was it ordinary J-walking or was it a green light where these 2 women took there time walking across the srteet making traffic stop? See it every single day in Chicago.

Where do you live Margret? Peace officer hahahahaha


----------



## Ashley Hiebing

chris haynie said:


> "
> By law, if formally arrested, you may be required to be photographed and fingerprinted after your arrest. If issued a citation (for misdemeanors and infractions), it is lawful to ask you to sign the citation. By signing, you acknowledge its receipt and promise to appear at a future court date. Signing a citation is not in any way an admission of guilt. However, refusal to sign a citation may result in the officer lawfully arresting you and charging you with an additional misdemeanor for refusal to sign the citation. Even though you are presumed innocent until proven guilty, and you may have done nothing wrong, it is your duty as a citizen to act in a responsible manner. Trying to run away or resist arrest is not only unlawful, but also foolish. It may well result in additional charges, such as causing a minor matter to become a felony."
> 
> -washington state bar association
> 
> http://www.wsba.org/media/publications/pamphlets/criminal.htm


Thank you Chris and Howard. That definitely puts the missing piece (or one of them, at least) in place. I still disagree with him socking her, but the cuffing part makes more sense now.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Margaret I bet your 300 pounds aren't you. It's all coming together. SAR women? Possible affiliation with PETA. Didn't you ask Mike to relocate those ***** too?
Pics please


----------



## Matthew Grubb

Howard Gaines III said:


> Ah the old "reflection duty" job...
> And if it becomes that bad they quit!
> Placed in a no harm no foul job. DEPT safety net...:-({|=


No…. What I’m referring to is that every complaint or perceived problem has to be “investigated”. Say they had a number of fatalities or traffic crashes caused by pedestrians not using the areal crossing. The boss tells the Sergeant that someone needs to go down there and spend 4 hours ticketing jaywalkers….. the supervisor looks around and has to pick someone… and it usually is someone who he knows is going to get the job done because it’s a direct reflection on him (the supervisor).


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Timothy Stacy said:


> Margaret I bet your 300 pounds aren't you. It's all coming together. SAR women? Possible affiliation with PETA. Didn't you ask Mike to relocate those ***** too?
> Pics please


 
LOL! I am kinda fat and old too. 

erm as far as Mike is concerned, I'm the one who got him excited when I recommended high speed lead therapy for his *****. What can I say? He's easily entertained.

Does this board ban yahoos like you? Meh they probably let the real name policy take care of things for the most part. If you addressed one of the men here in the manner you are speaking to me, you'd have your ass in a sling right quick wouldn't ya? 

Keep on impresssing me with your tiny ones, Timothy!


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Matthew Grubb said:


> No…. What I’m referring to is that every complaint or perceived problem has to be “investigated”. Say they had a number of fatalities or traffic crashes caused by pedestrians not using the areal crossing. The boss tells the Sergeant that someone needs to go down there and spend 4 hours ticketing jaywalkers….. the supervisor looks around and has to pick someone… and it usually is someone who he knows is going to get the job done because it’s a direct reflection on him (the supervisor).


 GOT IT thanks...glad I stay on my farm, tickets and beatdowns I don't need! \\/


----------



## Guest

Margaret Wheeler said:


> :-k
> 
> No.
> But a quick skim of the 5 pages devoted to" mope" in the urban dictionary makes me think I might regret asking for that explanation! I just figured that you were implying that these jaywalkers were more along the line of streetwalkers.
> 
> lol,Am I going to be sorry I asked?


I'll give you a really straight forward example, from last night, in fact.

I saw a guy I suspected was a drug dealer. I stopped his car. I stopped his car for not signaling his turn.

Now here's the point of contention...

Do I really feel passionately about the safety implications of using a turn signal?

Not so much.

That's called probable cause to stop someone and talk to them.

During the course of my conversation with someone, I might do things which would seem really unneccesary for OMG JUST A TURN SIGNAL VIOLATION OMG SETTLE DOWN!!!!1....like have someone get out of the car, or keep their hands somewhere, or get off the phone. I might even directly order them to!

Guess what?

They have to.

For example, let's say I gave some instructions and the kid just said: "Nah. I'm just gonna stay right here...and fiddle with the ashtray...and, oh, I think I'll chew some gum too."

Well, he'd be eating the evidence in this case.

Morale of the story, maybe he really cared about their safety. Maybe not. Maybe he saw them with Pookie and he knew Pookie liked to use girls to be mules for his contraband. 

That's why he, and every pig, are entitled , upon having probable cause to detain someone, to precisely control their movements.

So...maybe the _OMG IT'S JUST JAYWALKING_ is missing the point. Maybe.

Like I said...my "no turn signal" could have escalated just as easily.

Turns out he was a drug dealer! OMG, I was so lucky to have randomly found him! No backstory to this whatsoever omg! That's what he'll tell his friends at least. Of course, I've known about him for 3 years.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Steven Lepic said:


> I'll give you a really straight forward example, from last night, in fact.
> 
> I saw a guy I suspected was a drug dealer. I stopped his car. I stopped his car for not signaling his turn.
> 
> Now here's the point of contention...
> 
> Do I really feel passionately about the safety implications of using a turn signal?
> 
> Not so much.
> 
> That's called probable cause to stop someone and talk to them.
> 
> During the course of my conversation with someone, I might do things which would seem really unneccesary for OMG JUST A TURN SIGNAL VIOLATION OMG SETTLE DOWN!!!!1....like have someone get out of the car, or keep their hands somewhere, or get off the phone. I might even directly order them to!
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> They have to.
> 
> For example, let's say I gave some instructions and the kid just said: "Nah. I'm just gonna stay right here...and fiddle with the ashtray...and, oh, I think I'll chew some gum too."
> 
> Well, he'd be eating the evidence in this case.
> 
> Morale of the story, maybe he really cared about their safety. Maybe not. Maybe he saw them with Pookie and he knew Pookie liked to use girls to be mules for his contraband.
> 
> That's why he, and every pig, are entitled , upon having probable cause to detain someone, to precisely control their movements.
> 
> So...maybe the _OMG IT'S JUST JAYWALKING_ is missing the point. Maybe.
> 
> Like I said...my "no turn signal" could have escalated just as easily.
> 
> Turns out he was a drug dealer! OMG, I was so lucky to have randomly found him! No backstory to this whatsoever omg! That's what he'll tell his friends at least. Of course, I've known about him for 3 years.


Respectfully, from what little I've seen of you so far Steve, it seems highly unlikely that anything you are involved in could go as far south as what I saw on that tape. Thanks for keeping us safe and REALLY thanks for this post. 

You caused me to stop and think and learn and for me that's where its at. Unfortunately, I'm not such a cool customer that I can keep my mouth shut when I'm personalizing a video like this one, imagining in the back of my head my own children getting jammed up for jaywalking. I'm glad you so generously shared your experience and helped me see things from an informed angle. 

Same for Matthew's posts. You guys don't run on but when you say something, I'm ready to listen.

Thanks again, and not just for the post. Thanks to you and your family for putting it on the line so that we can be safe.


----------



## Guest

Someone mentioned that there was an over-pass built specifically for a nearby high school, and he was there specifically for after school jaywalking issues.

So, there ya go. Though, I will try to confirm this.

The first time I tried to arrest someone by myself it was a female, and she had some really minor warrant for retail theft or something.

_Total melt down in the McDonalds._

Absoloute, unequivocal, 100% regression to infancy right there in front of everyone....in a 200 pound package.

Try it sometime. It's like a greased pig contest. It's fun.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Margaret Wheeler said:


> , I'm not such a cool customer that I can keep my mouth shut .


Get your emotions under control and evaluate the video before you open that big trap!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
It's your health. 
*Obesity Is the Largest Chronic Disease in the World*


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Steven Lepic said:


> Someone mentioned that there was an over-pass built specifically for a nearby high school, and he was there specifically for after school jaywalking issues.
> 
> So, there ya go. Though, I will try to confirm this.
> 
> The first time I tried to arrest someone by myself it was a female, and she had some really minor warrant for retail theft or something.
> 
> _Total melt down in the McDonalds._
> 
> Absoloute, unequivocal, 100% regression to infancy right there in front of everyone....in a 200 pound package.
> 
> Try it sometime. It's like a greased pig contest. It's fun.


ROFL! Something tells me that I'm doomed to be the pig in that one though!!#-o


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Steven Lepic said:


> Someone mentioned that there was an over-pass built specifically for a nearby high school, and he was there specifically for after school jaywalking issues.
> 
> So, there ya go. Though, I will try to confirm this.
> 
> The first time I tried to arrest someone by myself it was a female, and she had some really minor warrant for retail theft or something.
> 
> _Total melt down in the McDonalds._
> 
> Absoloute, unequivocal, 100% regression to infancy right there in front of everyone....in a 200 pound package.
> 
> Try it sometime. It's like a greased pig contest. It's fun.


Not to mention having two cows smoother you. One could have easily grabbed his gun when she was behind him. Such a easy job #-oThen you get hundreds of Marggies' causing a hissy fit cause it could be her kid. If your kids are that misbehaved it should be them!


----------



## Matthew Grubb

My honest opinion why I went “south”….. because my man was trying to be nice and not take care of business swiftly and decisively when she started to resist. Male officers have a really bad tendency to give resistant women a TON of leeway which often ends in push and pull fests like you see in the video. That’s when you get kicked most of the time. 

Get it done…. Get it done quick…. Get them in the car…. Get the car rolling.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Timothy Stacy said:


> Get your emotions under control and evaluate the video before you open than big trap!


Thanks for the advice Tim! I think it's only right that I return the favor!
*About Timothy Stacy:*
*Biography: straight male*
* Location: Illinois*
* Interests slow walks on the shoreline,writing poetry under a shady tree *
*Describe your experience Limited *
*I train my dogs in Don't Own a Dog* 

Protip: If you are really straight, you don't need to say you are straight. The "straight male" thing flags you as a guy who worries about his masculinity cuz he enjoyed showering with the team just a little too much.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Good humor =; Nice try, hang your head. You haven't learned anything!

Pics please. Nothing from the 70's either. Make it recent ones.


----------



## susan tuck

Matthew Grubb said:


> My honest opinion why I went “south”….. because my man was trying to be nice and not take care of business swiftly and decisively when she started to resist. Male officers have a really bad tendency to give resistant women a TON of leeway which often ends in push and pull fests like you see in the video. That’s when you get kicked most of the time.
> 
> Get it done…. Get it done quick…. Get them in the car…. Get the car rolling.


Makes perfect sense to me! I remember when I was a teenager, a bunch of us were at the beach for New Years, so many kids it sort of turned into a problem, so the next thing we knew the police were lined all the way to the waters edge, & they just started walking. We didn't know what they were going to do, when they got to us they bumped us - HARD, no talking just this show of force. That was enough for us to wake the hell up, realize this was no joke, & the best thing we could do for ourselves was to quickly shape up and get the hell out of their way and disperse quietly!


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Matthew Grubb said:


> My honest opinion why It went “south”….. because my man was trying to be nice and not take care of business swiftly and decisively when she started to resist. Male officers have a really bad tendency to give resistant women a TON of leeway which often ends in push and pull fests like you see in the video. That’s when you get kicked most of the time.
> 
> Get it done…. Get it done quick…. Get them in the car…. Get the car rolling.


That makes a lot of sense. I worked with emotionally disturbed and taught deaf kids and had to do restraints in both populations. That's the way it worked there too... well minus the car.

Thanks Matthew, for the post and for all that you do for us in your work.


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Timothy Stacy said:


> Good humor =; Nice try, hang your head. You haven't learned anything!
> 
> Pics please. Nothing from the 70's either. Make it recent ones.


Uh no? We'll talk again when you're sober or when you've taken your meds or both.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Margaret Wheeler said:


> That makes a lot of sense. I worked with emotionally disturbed and taught deaf kids and had to do restraints in both populations. That's the way it worked there too... well minus the car.
> 
> Thanks Matthew, for the post and for all that you do for us in your work.


So you roughed up emotionally disturbed patients? Your PEACE tactics weren't working?Nice! Only right when you do it, and your giving this cop hell. The logic](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Margaret Wheeler

Timothy Stacy said:


> So you roughed up emotionally disturbed patients? Your PEACE tactics weren't working?Nice! Only right when you do it, and your giving this cop hell. The logic](*,)](*,)](*,)


Are you harrassing me Tim? Old and fat as I am, I've almost forgotten what it feels like.


----------



## Jason Hammel

The Cops I know say you treat women just like a man b/c she will shoot you the same.

Moral of the story: Be respectful and don't break the law.


----------



## Matt Grosch

Let me be the first to say that THE COP WAS WRONG!














(He should have sat down into the punch and turned his shoulder over)

nice to see one of the few issues than can unite everyone here

also, anyone post the chris rock video, 'how not to get your ass kicked by the police'?


----------



## Jason Hammel

Matt Grosch said:


> also, anyone post the chris rock video, 'how not to get your ass kicked by the police'?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8

this truly is a jewel thanks for reminding me matt


----------



## Matt Grosch

might be the favorite video of cops


----------



## Candy Eggert

Timothy Stacy said:


> WOW now I we know where you stand!
> 
> COP : Put your hands behind your back!
> Offender No
> COP: OK sorry for asking have a nice day. That would make everybody safe huh
> Margret you are in dream world on just about everything you write!
> 
> Eric R. said it. Was it ordinary J-walking or was it a green light where these 2 women took there time walking across the srteet making traffic stop? See it every single day in Chicago.
> 
> Where do you live Margret? Peace officer hahahahaha


I feel that pimp hand warming up now :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Candy Eggert said:


> I feel that pimp hand warming up now :lol:


Sometimes a real pimp can pimp with his hands in his pocket. LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Margaret Wheeler said:


> Are you harrassing me Tim? Old and fat as I am, I've almost forgotten what it feels like.


YES, but now I'm tired!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Timothy Stacy said:


> Good humor =; Nice try, hang your head. You haven't learned anything!
> 
> Pics please. Nothing from the 70's either. Make it recent ones.



You know, this stuff is starting to look like personal attacks.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

just looks that way, another jedi mind trick!


----------



## David Frost

Mind trick or not, the next time I see a jedi or anything else that resembles a personal attack, we can close another popular thread

DFrost


----------



## Matthew Grubb

David Frost said:


> Mind trick or not, the next time I see a jedi or anything else that resembles a personal attack, we can close another popular thread
> 
> DFrost


The force is strong in this one. :razz:


----------



## Matt Grosch

yes, feel your anger


----------



## Matthew Grubb




----------



## Timothy Stacy

Check out at 22 seconds when the chick in pink(who got punched) looks and sees the camera on the may-lay. Time for her to get involved! Yeah look I can get on you tube and possible law suit.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I enjoyed this perspective! Nice read!
http://www.bvblackspin.com/2010/06/16/seattle-officer-punches-girl-in-face-during-jaywalking-stop/


----------



## Meng Xiong

Timothy Stacy said:


> I enjoyed this perspective! Nice read!
> http://www.bvblackspin.com/2010/06/16/seattle-officer-punches-girl-in-face-during-jaywalking-stop/


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## todd pavlus

> *"You see she fell back once he got her in the mouf:lol: one good time. And she will likely think twice before putting her hands on a police officer again.*"
> 
> 
> 
> [
Click to expand...


----------



## Dwyras Brown

I hear that both of these young women have prior records. One for robbery and the other for battery on a deputy. Just food for thought. Maybe they aren't as innocent as others want you to believe.


----------



## Guest

Grubb is right.

Many police are inhibited about being as decisive as they should be with females. Nobody wants to look like an ogre.

Unlike this smooth take down:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXXzvpnkvm0&feature=related


----------



## David Ruby

Steven Lepic said:


> Unlike this smooth take down:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXXzvpnkvm0&feature=related


Wow, that was slick! The Police Man was very professional, very smooth and efficient in the take down, and I love how cool he seemed once the guy was down and he had his knee on the back of the guy's neck. I'm not sure which is more impressive, how explosive the Cop was, or how composed and professional he was.

That was very interesting and a bit entertaining. I think a lot of that had to do with the guy's smirk though; I think there's something cooler about a guy getting taken out after some display of arrogance or smugness.

-Cheers


----------



## Howard Knauf

...and after they say "F**K you!" like this guy did. 

F**K me?...no, F**K you!O:lol:


----------



## Patrick Murray

The only mistake the cop made was that he didn't knock out that stupid bitch.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Howard Knauf said:


> ...and after they say "F**K you!" like this guy did.
> 
> F**K me?...no, F**K you!O:lol:


Dog 'em Howard :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf

Another favorite of mine is the Gerber slap. Makes em see stars so you can put the habeas grabbus on em.=D>


----------



## Matthew Grubb

My all time favorite.....the brachael stun... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JTQRRqMFAM


----------



## Howard Knauf

I LOVE that one! He pimp slapped that pimp.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Steven Lepic said:


> Grubb is right.
> 
> Many police are inhibited about being as decisive as they should be with females. Nobody wants to look like an ogre.
> 
> Unlike this smooth take down:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXXzvpnkvm0&feature=related


Steven,

I'm appalled that you would condone that behavior.
That big black Police Officer viciously attacked that poor little
white boy who was just standing there with his hands in his pockets 
Wheres the NAACP (National Association for the Advancement of Cracker People)?


----------



## Dan Long

Steven Lepic said:


> Grubb is right.
> 
> Many police are inhibited about being as decisive as they should be with females. Nobody wants to look like an ogre.
> 
> Unlike this smooth take down:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXXzvpnkvm0&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXXzvpnkvm0&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXXzvpnkvm0&feature=related


cops here shot and killed a guy after tasing him when he wouldn't take his hands out of his pockets.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Dan Long said:


> cops here shot and killed a guy after tasing him when he wouldn't take his hands out of his pockets.



Sounds like the right decision to me. If he had a weapon in his pocket, they probably saved a life. If he didn't, and was too stupid to follow orders from an armed police officer. At least they removed one stupid person from the gene pool.


----------



## Meng Xiong

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/37799281#37799281


----------



## Howard Knauf

Wow. She's actually doing the right thing. I'm shocked.


----------



## Milton Burton

Those girls should have been glad that is all they got. They needed to get the shit kicked out of them. I'm not sure if that officer was afraid because they were recording him or because the were girls but he should be glad as well that it turned out the way it did. I know it is easy to see the mistakes when you're not the officer there but she was all over him everyone yelling let her go stop slamming her. They could have all rushed him and kicked his ass or she could have gone for his gun. I let a few officers watch it without seeing the title and they all thought he was going to get his ass kick bad or get shot with his gun. First priority is to go home.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Howard Knauf said:


> Wow. She's actually doing the right thing. I'm shocked.



Maybe the punch knocked a little sense into her head after all?
The "victim" wants to forget about it. I'm sure the cop wants to forget about it. What do you think the chances of the media and publicity whores being willing to let it drop?


----------



## Howard Knauf

> =Thomas Barriano;What do you think the chances of the media and publicity whores being willing to let it drop?



Not a chance. Gotta make those rogue cops pay ya know.](*,)


----------



## susan tuck

So cool that the girl apologized. Don't see that often enough these days. 

It seems to me the cop handled the situation exactly right. He stayed very cool under pressure, the girl didn't get away, and the crowd didn't escalate to violence.


----------



## Dan Long

I'm thinking the crowd didn't escalate because too many people were capturing video. The cell phone video goes both ways- it gets the cop if he's doing anything wrong, but it gets the crowd if they gang up on the cop.


----------



## chris haynie

im thinking the crowd did not escalate because the cop punched the girl in the face. 

to me it seemed like the perfectly appropriate move in his situation. not only did it get some distance b/w the officer and the person assaulting him, but it also showed everybody in that crowd that hands on the police will not be tolerated. i think it could have gotten alot worse if he tried to "play PC" after she put hands on him.


----------

